# Good source for drug card information?



## word2yamutha (Oct 28, 2010)

Well Im getting a head start on my drug cards and this is what the teacher wants on them...

generic name
trade name
drug class
indications
contraindications
side effects
precautions & interactions
dose & route

She said this is just a general guideline for what should be expected.  When I was writing them out I notice some dosages are different from book to book, which is confusing to me because Im just learning.  A medic friend of mine recommended a nursing drug guide to help out.  checked out amazon and was wondering what you thought about this.... Davis's Drug Guide for Nurses

Any help would be grateful thanks


----------



## emtchick171 (Oct 28, 2010)

The nursing drug guide is a good source, however it contains a lot of drugs we do not use in the EMS field. A friend of mine who is an EMS instructor has a website that has pharmacology info and drug cards(EMT-B) already formatted for 4x6 index cards. He also has a complete pharmacology reference table in that same part of his website. 

http://genemelvin.com/ 

^^this is from North Carolina.


hope it helps.


----------



## HerbsNoilS (Oct 28, 2010)

I suggest some herbal tea.


----------



## firetender (Oct 28, 2010)

HerbsNoilS said:


> I suggest some herbal tea.


 

You're in the wrong neighborhood.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 21, 2010)

I strongly suggest making your own cards-- based on your own research-- as opposed to copying or buying a commercial card set-- you will benefit from synthesizing the information. For precise dosages, I strongly recommend reading your state or regional protocols.


----------

